# Favorite Nu Metal?



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Just don't even reply to this. Forget it.


----------



## torachi (Feb 23, 2010)

dont listen to it except Rage Against The Machine. some tards might call them nu-metal.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Limp Bizkit



Love them <3


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Favorite Nu Metal Band(s) Anybody?  Stuff like Linkin Park, Disturbed, Saliva, Limp Bizkit, Mudvayne, Slipknot, etc.


Silly me, with a name like MeTaLlIoUs I expected you to be into real metal bands.

Mind you, someone WhO tYpEs LiKe ThIs is bound to be an idiot.

Also, none whatsoever.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 23, 2010)

People like it enough to have a favourite?


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> People like it enough to have a favourite?


Unfortunately, inbreds exist. :V


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Unfortunately, inbreds exist. :V



Why must they ruin metal?


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Favorite Nu Metal Band(s) Anybody?  Stuff like Linkin Park, Disturbed, Saliva, Limp Bizkit, Mudvayne, Slipknot, etc.



Hahahahaaahahha


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Favorite Nu Metal Band(s) Anybody?  Stuff like Linkin Park, Disturbed, Saliva, Limp Bizkit, Mudvayne, Slipknot, etc.



Fail


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2010)

Nu Metal: The bass goes clickity clicity click :3


----------



## Kivaari (Feb 23, 2010)

I like Disturbed and Mudvayne, the rest of those bands suck.


----------



## Lobar (Feb 23, 2010)

Nu Metal is garbage.  All of it.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

> Age: 14
> Music type/genre: Nu Metal / Deathcore / Metalcore





> I'm a 14 year old wolf who's into Metal, Video Games, Horror, Furries, and a lot more. I enjoy skiing, listening to music, drawing, surfing the web, etc. I have two cats who are really cool, but I RREEAAALLY want a dog. My favorite bands include Linkin Park, Bleed From Within, Breaking Benjamin, Korn, Suicide Silence, Lamb Of God, Arch Enemy, Threat Signal, Lacuna Coil (Christina is sooooo fucking hot!) etc. I have slight depression issues (I'M NOT EMO). I am a HUGE music person, and even though Metal is my main point, I also enjoy Alternative Rock, Some Pop, Hard Rock, Punk Rock, Classical, Rapcore (Hollywood Undead), etc.









\You seem like a nice kid, but...damn dude.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Mudvayne I like, but that's really about it


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> etc.


The fact you were able to put in "etc." shows how narrow your musical scope really is.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

ouch


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2010)

Static-X and old Deftones I suppose


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Deftones



Only acceptable nu-metal


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 23, 2010)

What's your favorite album Aden I really like the self titled one


And as far as Mr. Bungle co-option goes I will take nu metal over "avant-garde" metal because no one so far has done the genre switching game as good as them.


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> What's your favorite album Aden I really like the self titled one



I can't decide between s/t or White Pony

God I haven't listened to them in a while. I think I'll do that.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

There are only a few bands that I don't mind


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Silly me, with a name like MeTaLlIoUs I expected you to be into real metal bands.
> 
> Mind you, someone WhO tYpEs LiKe ThIs is bound to be an idiot.
> 
> Also, none whatsoever.


Hmmm, you don't seem to like ANY music at all, so i'm gonna take this comment for a grain of sand.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> Static-X and old Deftones I suppose


Static-X is actually Industrial, but they're good.


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> \You seem like a nice kid, but...damn dude.


*sigh* PLEASE just respond to the thread. Do you really have to go and look at my fuckin profile? .....you know, i think these forums have too many assholes. I post a simple post and everyone is just ridiculing me. Just FUCK OFF, PLEASE! (in the nicest way possible)


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Hmmm, you don't seem to like ANY music at all, so i'm gonna take this comment for a grain of sand.



Show just about how much you know about the person you're talking to.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 23, 2010)

Well Slipknot have like 2 good songs which is 2 more than the other ones so

Edit: 2.6


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

I like Mushroomhead, SlipKnot(old stuff), Dope, Coal Chamber, and that's really about it


----------



## Aden (Feb 23, 2010)

First, what the fuck is with all the triple posts lately?



MeTaLliOuS said:


> *sigh* PLEASE just respond to the thread. Do you really have to go and look at my fuckin profile? .....you know, i think these forums have too many assholes. I post a simple post and everyone is just ridiculing me. Just FUCK OFF, PLEASE! (in the nicest way possible)



>Thread about music you like
>Profile information about music you like

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

Aden said:


> First, what the fuck is with all the triple posts lately?



He clearly hasn't heard of the edit button


----------



## MeTaLliOuS (Feb 23, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> Show just about how much you know about the person you're talking to.


Yeah, exactly, why do i even bother.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Yeah, exactly, why do i even bother.



Because you're thick, foul tempered and bloody-minded?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 23, 2010)

Deftones and some of Static-X's stuff.


----------



## Hir (Feb 23, 2010)

MeTaLliOuS said:


> Just don't even reply to this. Forget it.


hi

C:


----------

